# Electronic version of Nestla-Aland with Apparatus?



## KeithW (Jun 30, 2017)

I've seen a video where the Accordance software is being used, and seen how easy it is to use the Nestle-Aland critical apparatus. Is the electronic version of the critical apparatus available for free anywhere?


----------



## Dachaser (Jul 1, 2017)

I think just the text itself can be read and viewed freely, as the aspect that you re looking would be under copyrighted domain and thus be charged for use.


----------



## KeithW (Jul 1, 2017)

I found that Accordance has a module with the NA28 text and apparatus for $109. E-sword has a module with the NA27 text but no apparatus for free.

Maybe I should open up the scope of my search. Are there other resources of textual variant information?

The reason I am looking is that in my search to understand Scripture I sometimes compare English translations (as one of my study methods) and occasionally run across a Greek textual variant.


----------



## Timotheos (Jul 1, 2017)

You need this!!!

http://www.laparola.net/greco/

I post an example of what it can give from a passage. The hover feature over the Mss is very helpful too. You may never need NA's apparatus again. It has a wide range of options for searches (by text-type as below, dates, etc.)

*Mark 1:1 *
Ἀρχὴ τοῦ εὐαγγελίου Ἰησοῦ χριστοῦ.

*Westcott and Hort*
ΑΡΧΗ τοῦ εὐαγγελίου Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ.

*Byzantine*
Ἀρχὴ τοῦ εὐαγγελίου Ἰησοῦ χριστοῦ, υἱοῦ τοῦ θεοῦ·

*Variant readings*
*1:1* (Münster)
Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ] *Alex:* ‭א* copsa(ms) WHtext Rivmg NM *Alex/Cæs:* Origengr Origenlat *Cæs:* arm geo1 Cyril-Jerusalem *West:* Jerome3/6 Victorinus-Pettau *Byz:* Θ 28c 530 582* 820* 1021 1436 1555* 1692 2430 2533 l2211 (syrpal) Asterius Basil Hesychius Serapion Severian Titus-Bostra
Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ υἱοῦ θεοῦ] *Alex:* ‭א1 B L 2427 WHmg (NA) *West:* D W *Byz:* 732 1602 *?:* Diatessaronp
Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ υἱοῦ τοῦ θεοῦ] *Alex:* A Δ 33 1006 1243 1342 *Alex/Byz:* 579 892 *Cæs:* f1 f13 205 565 1071 1424 geo2 *Cæs/Byz:* 700 *West:* 1292 1505 1646 *Byz:* E F Gsupp H K Π Σ 180 597 1009 1010 1079 1195 1216 1230 1242 1253 1344 1365 1546 2148 2174 Byz Lect eth slav ς
Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ υἱοῦ θεοῦ_ or _Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ υἱοῦ τοῦ θεοῦ] *Alex:* copsa(mss) copbo [NR] CEI Rivtext TILC Nv *West:* ita itaur itb itc itd itf itff2 itl itq itr1 vg Augustine Ambrose Chromatius Faustus-Milevis Jerome3/6 Irenaeuslat2/3 *Byz:* syrp syrh goth ND Dio
Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ υἱοῦ τοῦ κυρίου] *Alex:* 1241
Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ τοῦ θεοῦ] *Byz:* 055 pc
Ἰησοῦ] *Byz:* 28*
_omit_] *West:* Irenaeusgr Irenaeuslat1/3 *Byz:* Epiphanius
_See _A Student's Guide to New Testament Textual Variants

Χριστοῦ._ or _θεοῦ.] *Alex:* WH NA NR CEI Riv TILC Nv *Byz:* ND Dio
Χριστοῦ·_ or _θεοῦ·] *Alex:* NM *Byz:* ς

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timotheos (Jul 1, 2017)

Another example of the apparatus from Jn 1:18 w/ church fathers:

*1:18* (Münster) (IGNT Majuscules)
μονογενὴς θεὸς] *Alex:* p66 ‭א* B L Cyril1/4 Didymus WH NRtext Nv NM *Alex/Cæs:* Origengr(2/4) *Alex/Byz:* C* *Cæs:* geo2 *West:* Heracleon Ptolemy Valentiniansaccording to Irenaeus Valentiniansaccording to Clement *Byz:* pc syrp syrh(mg) Ariusaccording to Epiphanius Apostolic Constitutions Ps-Ignatius Synesiusaccording to Epiphanius *?:* Diatessarona
ὁ μονογενὴς θεὸς] *Alex:* p75 ‭א2 33 copbo Cyril3/4 *Alex/Cæs:* Origengr(2/4) *Alex/West:* Clement2/3 *Cæs:* Eusebius3/7 *Byz:* pc Basil1/2 Epiphanius Gregory-Nyssa Serapion1/2 Theodotusaccording to Clement(1/2)
ὁ μονογενὴς υἱὸς] (_see_ John 3:16; John 3:18; 1John 4:9) *Alex:* A Δ Ψ 157 1006 1241 1243 1342 Athanasius Cyril1/4 NRmg CEI Riv TILC *Alex/Cæs:* Origenlat(1/2) *Alex/West:* Clement1/3 *Alex/Byz:* C3 X 579 892 *Cæs:* f1 f13 205 565 1071 1424 arm geo1 Eusebius4/7 *Cæs/Byz:* 700 *West:* Wsupp 1292 1505 1646 ita itaur itb itc ite itf itff2 itl vg syrc Augustine Ambrose10/11 Ambrosiaster Faustinus Phoebadius Jerome Gregory-Elvira Hilary5/7 Hippolytus Irenaeuslat(1/3) Letter of Hymenaeus Tertullian Victorinus-Rome *Byz:* E F G H K Θ Π 063 0141 28 180 597 1009 1010 1079 1195 1216 1230 1242 1253 1344 1365 1546 2148 Byz Lect syrpal syrh eth slav Alexander Basil1/2 Caesarius Chrysostom Hegemonius Eustathius Fulgentius John-Damascus Gregory-Nazianzus Nonnus Proclus Ps-Priscillian Serapion1/2 Synesius Theodoret Theodore Theodotusaccording to Clement(1/2) Theodotus Titus-Bostra Varimadum ς ND Dio
μονογενὴς υἱὸς θεοῦ] *Alex:* (copsa?) *West:* itq Ambrose1/11_(vid)_ Irenaeuslat(1/3)
ὁ μονογενὴς] *Cæs:* Cyril-Jerusalem *West:* vgms Ephraem Ps-Vigilius1/2 *Byz:* Jacob-Nisibis Nestorius Nonnus Ps-Ignatius *?:* Diatessaron


----------



## KeithW (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you Tim. This is the kind of tool I'm looking for!

I tried it on the last textual variant I encountered and that tool has all of the information for it.


----------

